# Cabelas Slicer/Scale Combo On Sale



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 15, 2011)

Was just looking threw Cabelas and found the Slicer/Scale combo ($150 regularly) that I got on sale for $100 is now on sale for $90.  I have used the slicer a few times and It works pretty good so far... It's definatly worth that price..   get a couple other items and it will ship free.. 

Here's the link

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104577480


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have the same slicer (except it is NESCO[emoji]174[/emoji] Brand, just relabeled for Cabelas[emoji]174[/emoji]) and it does everything I want it to do (see my link "BuckBoard" below).  The scale is a basic scale and will weigh ingredients, up to 6 lbs + in meats, it doesn't have much information about it, but consider it as a freebee so you are getting a bonus.  The retail on the slicer is $119 in most places, so it's a great deal!


----------

